# Face Shield



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I finally got a break from getting ready for baby and went downstairs to turn a couple of things. First was my first attempt at off center turning without a chuck. Wood ripped loose and *WHACK* right into my faceshield (thank God it was at slow speed since it was about 2.5 inches in diameter and 8 inches long). Found a hidden void in the wood after finding the piece. Then tried a bangle. Must have tighten the chuck on the inside of the bangle too much..*WHACK*, again into my face shield. I quit for the day..

Moral of the story 'ALWAYS wear a face shield when turning.'. Moral#2 Learn from first hit to quit then. 

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you weren't hurt. The face shield is definitely a must. Not just for the lathe, but I wear mine for the table saw too. I had one nasty little kickback with a table saw which caught me on the end of the nose. Never again. Full shield from that day on. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I got to wear mine for a few hours today. :thumbsup: Haven't had any mishaps yet but I find it more comfortable than safety glasses anyway. Glad you had it on and weren't hurt.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep I wear mine for turning and table saw.

I tell everybody if it wasn't for my face shield I would have gotten blood in my eyes as well when I lost a finger.:laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

PhilipCollier said:


> I finally got a break from getting ready for baby and went downstairs to turn a couple of things. First was my first attempt at off center turning without a chuck. Wood ripped loose and *WHACK* right into my faceshield (thank God it was at slow speed since it was about 2.5 inches in diameter and 8 inches long). Found a hidden void in the wood after finding the piece. Then tried a bangle. Must have tighten the chuck on the inside of the bangle too much..*WHACK*, again into my face shield. I quit for the day..
> 
> Moral of the story 'ALWAYS wear a face shield when turning.'. Moral#2 Learn from first hit to quit then.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-



That's like the second time somebody said things happened to them like that and both times y'all called it quits for the day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

